# Policy discounts - Adrian Flux



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Great news for Adrian Flux policy holders. Our training is now recognised by them and discounts of up to 15% off premiums will be available to clients who have taken driver training courses with CAT Driver Training. 

Any questions let me know.

Jo


----------

